# vintage pioneer ad-360 amplifier wiring



## jayking (Apr 16, 2013)

hi all, i have a rare usa made vintage pioneer ad-360 high power booster amplifier that i want to fit in my vehicle but im not sure where to wire one of the wires.
i have attached a pic of the wiring on the amp.
there is a thick black wire (ground)
a thick white wire (+13.8v)
two pairs of speaker outputs
two pairs of speaker inputs along with a red thin wire coming from the same input space.
can anyone tell me where this thin red input wire goes to on my vehicle please?
thanks a lot.
jay.


----------



## kirkster (Apr 28, 2013)

Must vintage amps it would be 12 volt out to your switch wire or acc going to your radio
Do not have any other power wire that is hot conected to that wire.Or bad things could happend


----------

